# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Rodine majice

## Tea

ma negdje sam već vidjela, mislim da je to bilo na portalu prikaz svih majica, dječijih i onih za mame trudnice, dojilje.... 
sad to ne mogu naći, jel zna netko link ili ima možda kakvu slikicu svoje majice da mi pošalje na mail, treba mi i za mene i za poklon, a u svakom slučaju bi ih kupila na rasprodaji samo da znam kakve sve parole imaju.
možda netko od vas zna napamet parole sa svih majica?

----------


## kovke

addicted to moms milk

----------


## apricot

addicted to mom`s milk
Ne! po guzi
mamino čudo(vište)
ja sam malo (pa nacrtano sunce)

Boje su bež, maslinasta, maslinasta sa narančastim rukavima, svjetloplava, tamnoplava, roza, roza sa fuksija rukavima. 
Ne! po guzi je uvijek bijela.

----------


## Amalthea

djeca su mali ljudi

----------


## Tea

a za mame i trudnice??

----------


## emily

"Ima ih svakakvih..."
pa skicirani razni oblici cika

i ispod toga poruka:
"Dojite svoje dijete"

boje: crvena, crna
kratki rukav

----------


## TATA MATA

Kaj bu bilo tih maja u subotu ?

----------


## apricot

da

----------


## TATA MATA

> da


Ides Miki...kak si brza i opsirna !
A kvanto kosta ?

----------


## apricot

dugi rukav 65kn.

----------


## emily

majce za odrasle su 60 kuna (ima samo kratki rukav)

----------


## Mima

Sigurno ćete sve prodati na rasprodaji  :/

----------


## Nitica

A jel ima sa kratkim rukavima za bebače?

----------


## ivonna

I  jel mozemo i mi to nabrzinu kupiti, ili sta ostane na kraju?  :Saint:

----------


## sunac

Može se nova Roda ogrepst malo? Mi bi kupili "sunce" za bebača 3mj i jednu za mamu, sve tamnije boje, ma svejedno ustvari... Možemo calen direkt na račun a Anchie76 bi nam mogla donijet kad dođe na obećanu kofi (nadamo se uskoro). greb, greb, češ, češ...

----------


## anjica

a jel možemo nekako vidjeti slikice tih majica

----------


## bucka

ja dobila narudzbu da kupim 5 majica za bebache od frendica+ jos za nasu piku!!! ak ih ne uspijem dobit,umrijet cu!!  :Grin:

----------


## emily

tko ne moze doci na rasprodaju, nek mi se na pp javi NAKON 11.3., pa cemo se dogovoriti oko isporuke  :Smile:  
sunac, koliko znam Anchie ce biti na rasprodaji, pa neka ti ona kupi i donese

----------


## bucka

> I  jel mozemo i mi to nabrzinu kupiti, ili sta ostane na kraju?


ako ostane na kraju!!!!! :/

----------


## kukica

je l razmišljate o novim motivima na majicama?

----------


## Tea

:? što nemate nikakve za trudnice??  :? 
negdje sam vidjela onu majicu sa parolom: ovo nije pivski trbuh, jel to vaša?

----------


## ivarica

nije to nasa   :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

kukica, ti nam se nudiš?   :Grin:

----------


## kukica

> kukica, ti nam se nudiš?


  :Embarassed:  da

----------


## kovke

evo jedne-addicted to forum

----------


## bucka

> evo jedne-addicted to forum


potpisujem 100x!!!  :Grin:

----------


## bucka

ili - I JA SAM OVISNICA O FORUMU RODA!!!  :Grin:

----------


## kovke

Bucka, čitala sam naše bebe od sinoć pa sam se sjetila!

----------


## MBee

Jedno pitanjce: vidim na par podforuma da cure naručuju majice od mama koje će dežurati na rasprodaji. Ima li uopće smisla dolaziti ako će se sve majice rasprodati prije nego rasprodaja krene? Tako sam na pretprošlu rasprodaju došla po ogradicu pa su u 9.30h sve bile rezervirane. Ne može mi nitko reći da su ih sve rezervirale osobe koje su došle, a čemu onda dolaziti ako se sve rasproda interno!?

----------


## kovke

MBee, nije rezervirano, tek ako nešto ostane, onda se javljaju kako bi kupili telefonski ako nisu u mogućnosti bili doć na rasprodaju!  :Wink:

----------


## MBee

U 9h sam pred ulazom i ako ih ne bude znam koga ću kriviti   :Wink:

----------


## emily

> Ima li uopće smisla dolaziti ako će se sve majice rasprodati prije nego rasprodaja krene?


ima smisla dolaziti, i nece se sve majce rasprodati prije 9.00
samo sto je najveci izbor odmah ujutro, a najbrze se rasprodaju upravo mali brojevi

----------


## Romina

ja sam već sa jesenskih u strahu od tebe....dobro kaj neću ići na rasprodaju  :Grin:

----------


## MBee

:Razz:

----------


## Ena

> je l razmišljate o novim motivima na majicama?


Recimo na temu platnenih pelena ?!   :Grin:

----------


## krumpiric

ili autosjedalica!
mi imamo male ljude i addicted
sutra kupimo još jednu..možda mamino sunce  :Heart:

----------


## cekana

A mi... koji ne možemo na raprodaju  :Crying or Very sad:  
Jel vrijedi još ona ponuda da se javimo na pp (kome?) nakon rasprodaje? Može li netko staviti slikice? Hvalaaa!!!

----------


## anjica

pa koliko je bilo štampanih majica addicted to mom`s milk 
Ne! po guzi , moja mama bila na štandu u 9i15 i više nije bilo :?   :Sad:

----------


## kovke

u 10 ih je još bilo, ne znam kako tvoja mama nije vidjela

----------


## anjica

teta na štandu rekla da nema broja 68

----------


## bobaibeba

Jel se onda još može kako do tih majčica?

----------


## bucka

ja sam kupila addicted i mamino cudo(viste) br.68 i 74,a cure su mi rekle da ne po guzi ima samo velikih brojeva(za 3-4 godine na dalje)!!!
oko 13 h sam vidjela i male zute majice Ne po guzi,ali bez rukava,a ljepse su mi bile te bijele Ne po guzi za vece bebache!!!

----------


## ivana s

ja bi jednu Ne po guzi za 2.god.a moze i za 3.ako nema ali kako do njih?

----------


## apricot

Ne! po guzi se ovaj put nisu ni tiskale i onih nekoliko komada što je bilo, bilo je iz prošle edicije.
ostalo je samo još nekoliko većih komada, a te male žute, bez rukava ne prodajemo jer je loš kvalitet.

----------


## mina

A gdje se mogu kupit/ naručit ostaci? Nekome na pp?
I jel imate kakav popis što vam je ostalo?

----------


## emily

ako koga zanimaju majce, nek meni posalje pp

samo molim za malo strpljenja, moramo jos napraviti inventuru da vidimo tocno sto je ostalo od rasprodaje, nadam se da ce to biti gotovo do kraja iduceg tjedna. 
do tada mi mozete slati pp, a ja se javim sa rezultatima  :Smile:  

Ne po guzi! imaju samo bijele, kratki rukav, veličina 4-5 god.

----------


## Andora

ZAŠTO JE SPLIT TAKO ZAKINUT?   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## la11

*andora* misliš na rasprodaju?

----------


## Andora

mislim na sve.... od rasprodaje, naljepnica za auto, majica...... ST je zabačena selendra   :Sad:

----------


## ivarica

umjesto tuznih smajlija mozete i svaka od vas pomoci nam probati nesto konkretno napraviti  8) 
nije roda sletjela u zagreb punog kljuna svega

----------


## Andora

imaš pravo! tek nedavno sam se aktivnije uključila u rodin forum na jesenskim bebama tako da znam samo mame od tamo. 
Znam da je Zrinka iz Splita. 
Ne znam ni da li je dosad bilo kakvih akcija u Splitu....

----------


## internetMum

Emily, poslala sam ti pp

----------


## kinder

Ja bih 1x 74 -80  , i 1 x 8  pa bi voljela znati što ima u ponudi ?

                                     Darija

----------


## kinder

> Ja bih 1x 74 -80  , i 1 x 8  pa bi voljela znati što ima u ponudi ?


Ovo je trebalo na pp   :Embarassed:

----------


## internetMum

> ....nije roda sletjela u zagreb punog kljuna svega


Ovo mi je tak originalno. U jednoj rečenici je ama baš sve rečeno.
Ivarice,  :D

----------


## Vrijeska

imaju li negdje fotke tih majica?

----------


## apricot

Vrijeska, kojih majica?
pa znaš kako izgledaju naše majice  :?

----------


## Vrijeska

ja znam, ali su mi kolegice poželjele iste

htjela sam im poslati link da izaberu pa da im kupim (dječje)

----------


## cirkus

I ja bi htjela vidjeti majice....i naravno naruciti...  :Smile:

----------


## Sun

cure jel ostalo štogod onih majica za male ovisnike - čisto sumnjam, ali eto - tko pita ne skita...
Kako bi se mi toga dočepali...  :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

potpisujem!!
jel mozda u prostorijama udruge? 
u svakom slucaju mi bi jednu kupili......:smajl_treperi_okicama:

----------


## apricot

Ovako:
od ovoga tjedna sam ja zadužena za majice.
Nemojte mi, pliz (i za vaše dobro) slati pp-ove jer mi je inbox prezatrpan, a maksimum je 10 poruka tako da jednostavno... iscure.
Javim se sutra kad vidm kako stojimo s količinama i natpisima i usput vam dam prijedlog kako možete doći do majice.

----------


## tanja_b

> Javim se sutra kad vidm kako stojimo s količinama i natpisima i usput vam dam prijedlog kako možete doći do majice.


I mene zanima prijedlog! I ostale informacije   :Smile:

----------


## apricot

za sada su kod mene samo dugi rukavi, čekajte dok skupimo...

----------


## Mala

i ja čekam zainteresirano za majce

----------


## Sun

ima li kakvih novosti   :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

sta je sa addicted to mum's milk majama?
pleaseeeeeeeee mi bi majicu!!
:smajl_treperi_okicama:

----------


## apricot

leonisa, od addicted imam samo jednu jedinicu, i nekoliko dvojki kratki rukav, te nekoliko jedinica i dvojki dugih rukava, pa ti vidi.

----------


## leonisa

jedinica je za bebu od godine dana, ne?
nama bi trebala onda jedinica.
reci- gdje, kako, cime- ja bi kratih i dugih!

----------


## apricot

kratkih ima samo jedna, boja vanilije.
dugih ima roza i svjetloplava.
na mail koji je u profilu mi se javi pa cemo se dogovoriti gdje i kada majicu mozes preuzeti.

----------


## Vodenjak

Apricot, jedno pitanje. Znam da je to jako teško izvedivo, ali ne i nemoguće, pa da li je moguće kad se budu radile sljedeće majice (pretpostavljam da će to biti za sljedeću rasprodaju) napravimo neki spisak tj. narudžbu majica za mame koje ne mogu doći na rasprodaju i da se za njih naprave majice koje će kupiti. Evo ja bi prva imala narudžbu za 3-4 majice i za bebe i za odrasle.. Meni recimo nisu toliko bitne boje koliko veličine. Za sada smo ponosni vlasnici samo jedne majice i to _Djeca su mali ljudi._

----------


## apricot

Vodenjak, nije neizvedivo napraviti popis narudžbi, koliko je poslije teško sve to razaslati...Trebla bi u Rodi biti jedna osoba koja bi se bavila samo "majčarstvom".
A ti zamisli da ta osoba dođe s posla i onda svaki dan još mora trčati u poštu slati majice.
Uz sav posao koji radimo, to nam je malo teško...

----------


## Paulita

Ja bi za Lovra jednu kratkih rukava, addicted, može i veličina 2.

----------


## ivarica

> Evo ja bi prva imala narudžbu za 3-4 majice i za bebe i za odrasle.. Meni recimo nisu toliko bitne boje koliko veličine.


kako je apri rekla....
ako ces se isto tako prva javiti da ovo predlozeno odvolontiras..... nitko sretniji od nas i od vas   :Smile:

----------


## apricot

A kako da ti je pošaljem? Imaš koga u Zagrebu tko bi došao kod mene doma i uzeo?

----------


## Paulita

Uh, ovo je bilo brzo. Može poštom? Prve sam tako dobila.

----------


## leonisa

za Vodenjaka mogu ja! i onako smo tazbinski povezane  :Laughing:  
mail sam poslala, pa ako mogu za nju, dogovorite se koje i ja cu ih preuzeti.

kakvih ima sve? ima neki popis ili...?

----------


## apricot

Paulita, ja trenutno stvarno nemam vremena doći do pošte: ako uspiješ naći nekoga u Zagrebu da to obavi...

----------


## Vodenjak

Pa i napisala sam gore da je jako teško izvedivo.



> Vodenjak prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Evo ja bi prva imala narudžbu za 3-4 majice i za bebe i za odrasle.. Meni recimo nisu toliko bitne boje koliko veličine.
> 
> 
> 
> kako je apri rekla.... 
> ako ces se isto tako prva javiti da ovo predlozeno odvolontiras..... nitko sretniji od nas i od vas


Bilo mi je bezobrazno da napišem _Ja bi naručila par majica_ pa da onda nastane paljba po Vama kako nekome šaljete a nekome ne! 
Drage volje ću to odvolontirati. Ja sam u Trogiru, spremite cijeli paket meni i ja ću to slati dalje, nije uopće problem. I kako si rekla sretni Vi, a i mi..

----------


## Paulita

ok, pokušat ću!

----------


## ivarica

kad ne citam ispod slike. trebat ce, ako odlucimo tako, ipak pomoc nekog iz zg. tebi hvala   :Smile:

----------


## apricot

Danas se nalazim sa zadnjim curama koje su naručile majice.
S obzirom na godišnje odmore i opseg poslova, prodaju obustavljamo do 1.9.
A u rujnu možete očekivati nove boje i kombinacije.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

ovaj topic je stari ali ja sam nova pa prvi put vidim te majice.. fenomenalne su!

jel' se mogu naručit?  ova addicted to mum's milk bi mi dobro došla sad za put u Kanadu, da malo promoviramo cike  :Wink:   možda da se nekome javim na pp?

postoje li majice za tate?  naš je oduševljen

tnx

----------


## BusyBee

Za odrasle trenutno nemamo.
Koji broj addictidice ti treba?
I ccc... za pitanje kome se javiti... valjda ekipi iz Istre.   :Wink:

----------


## Tami25

I ja bih te majice!  :D 
Baš danas razmišljam, trebala bih kupiti Dini par novih majica, pa da pitam gdje ih mogu nabaviti?
U Rodinom gnijezdu? Ili na rasprodaji? (iz ZG sam).
Koliko koštaju?

Thanx...

----------

I ja bih koju majicu, gdje se mogu nabavit i po kojoj cijeni? MM može do Zagreba po njih.

----------


## jošmalo

To sam ja u prethodnoj poruci, ne znam zašto mi je napisalo Gost  :?

----------


## apricot

Majice se mogu kupiti u Rodinom gnijezdu, u Čanićevoj 14, utorkom i četvrtkom od 12 - 16.
Cijena majice je 70 kuna.

----------


## Fulkri

> Majice se mogu kupiti u Rodinom gnijezdu, u Čanićevoj 14, utorkom i četvrtkom od 12 - 16.
> Cijena majice je 70 kuna.



Znaci ne moze se nikako poslat postom. Ja sam 1000km udaljena i neman pojma kad cu slijedeci put u drzavicu moju. Ali tako bi volila Lorisu navuc majicu Addicted... jer i ovako misle da je marama iz "mojih" krajeva i da ko je vidija  dojit pa jel ja slusam svog pedijatra, a ja sam tako ponosna na moje dojenje i jos stosta. Ako bi mi moga poslat ko majicu plizzzzzzzz.

----------


## leonisa

Fulkri, imas PP

----------


## Ana :-)

BusyBee hoće biti broj 62-68  (addicted to mum's milk ) na štandu jer bi kupila?

----------


## ivarica

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Majice se mogu kupiti u Rodinom gnijezdu, u Čanićevoj 14, utorkom i četvrtkom od 12 - 16.
> Cijena majice je 70 kuna.
> 
> 
> 
> Znaci ne moze se nikako poslat postom. Ja sam 1000km udaljena i neman pojma kad cu slijedeci put u drzavicu moju. Ali tako bi volila Lorisu navuc majicu Addicted... jer i ovako misle da je marama iz "mojih" krajeva i da ko je vidija  dojit pa jel ja slusam svog pedijatra, a ja sam tako ponosna na moje dojenje i jos stosta. Ako bi mi moga poslat ko majicu plizzzzzzzz.


napisi do ujutro mail na ured@roda.hr pa ce ti nasa zaposlenica poslati odgovor sto ima. ili nazovi sutra od 12 do 16h na 61 77 500

----------


## leonisa

vec sam joj poslala PP da javi velicinu i model, ali nek napravi ovo sto si joj ti napisala- Fulkri, posalji mail ili nazovi.  :Smile:

----------

